# [GnomeKeyring] Pas de demande de passphrase [résolu]

## Poussin

Salut salut,

Je viens de finir l'installation de mon portable tout frais (youhou) avec un petit gnome.

Il y a quelques versions, quand je me connectais à un server distant via ssh dans un (u)xterm, un petite fenetre s'ouvrait pour me demander ma passphrase et jouait le role d'agent. J'avoue m'y être assez habitué, mais maintenant "Quenéni", plus rien. Je dois me résoudre à utiliser ssh-add.

Après quelques recherche, je remarque que gnome-keyring est bien lancé:

```

 ps aux |grep key

1000      3939  0.0  0.0  64116  2312 ?        S    22:15   0:00 gnome-keyring-daemon --start

```

Dans le configuration editor de gnome: /apps/gnome-keyring/daemon-components/ssh est bien à True.

Malheur que dois-je faire pour récupérer l'ancien comportement?

Si vous avez des idées, des remarques, des critiques, des fantasmes, je suis toute ouïeLast edited by Poussin on Thu Mar 11, 2010 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## debotux

Salut!

Juste une idée comme ça, mais as-tu le USE gnome-keyring dans ton make.conf ?

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/portage/package.use

```

----------

## Poussin

J'ai bien gnome-keyring dans USE

Voici la sortie d'emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_U7300_@_1.30GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 07 Mar 2010 19:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse4.1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse4.1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kpathsea laptop libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Dans mon package.use: juste des options pour Texlive...

Il faut avouer que parfois, tout n'est pas super bien documenté. Par exemple, pour trouver qu'il faut demarer le service consolekit pour que gnome puisse fermer l'ordi, faut se lever tôt. (En meme temps, je devrais arrêter d'utiliser la doc française, une partie des problèmes seraient peut-être résolus)

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, consolekit est apparue il y a quelques temps et j'ai eu ce problème avec KDE 4.x.

La plupart du temps, le forum en Anglais est une excellente source pour ce genre de problème, car la plupart des testeurs sont anglophones.

----------

## razer

Merci de préciser, car j'ai pas bien compris : çà marche pas du tout ou bien tu n'as simplement plus à rentrer ton pass ?

Dans ce dernier cas, regarde dans le keyring manager, menu application, et vérifie que le mot de passe du trousseau de clé en question n'est pas vierge.

----------

## Poussin

Ce n'est pas GnomeKeyring qui me demande (demandait) la passphrase, mais directement ssh et, du coup, pas d'agent. En fait j'ai compris pourquoi!:

Premièrement: je suis un boulet.

Deuxièmement: SSH se contente d'avoir la clé privée dans le répertoire ~/.ssh/. Par contre, notre ami GnomeKeyring, il veut aussi avoir la clé publique. Du coup, il ne prenait pas en compte l'existance de clé privée, et du coup, aucune raison pour lui de demander une passphrase. J'ai tout simplement du déplacé ma clé publique sur un serveur distant en lieu et place de la copier. J'ai récupéré cette clé publique et maintenant c'est rentré dans l'ordre.

Il faudra tout de même que je me penche sur l'utilisation des trousseaux de clés un de ces quatres...

Merci à tout ^^

----------

